# Roccat Kone Doppelklickproblem beheben



## dirkdiggler (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo
Vor ca einen Monat trat bei meiner alten Kone, 2.Generation mit verstärktem Mausrad, das Problem auf das sie immer öfter automatisch einen Doppelklick ausführte wenn ich nur einmal auf die Tasten drückte. Erst dachte ich es wäre vielleicht ein Wackelkontakt in dem Schalter und wollte sie schon wegwerfen. Dann hab ich aber Im Internet etwas gesehen das ich wohl nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem bin und das das durch eine Kerbe ausgelöst wird. Diese Kerben bilden sich wohl mit der Zeit auf den Stößeln die auf die eigentlichen Drucktaster drücken. 
Da ich aber doch recht lange nach einer Lösung gesucht habe wollte ich hier mal meine Anleitung zum Beheben des Problems posten damit andere mit dem selben Problem das vielleicht schneller finden.

Also als erstes braucht man einen kleinen Kreuz Schraubendreher dann eine möglichst feine Feile, Nagelfeile sollte auch gehen, und natürlich die Maus selber.

1.Schritt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Maus zu öffnen entfernt man die 4 kleinen Schrauben die sich unter den Gleitpads befinden. 

2.Schritt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich hoffe man erkennt die Kerbe)

Öffnet man nun die Maus sollte man auf den beiden Stößeln die den Druck von den beiden Maustasten auf die jeweiligen Schalter jeweils eine Kerbe sehen die sich mit der Zeit gebildet haben. Diese Kerben sind der Auslöser für den Doppelklick und müssen daher weg. Hierzu nimmt man einfach die kleine Feile und feilt die obere Schicht des Stößels ab. Hier sollte man jedoch sehr vorsichtig sein um nicht zu viel abzufeilen.(Das Plastik wirkte sehr weich) Gleichzeitig darf die Oberfläche nicht schräg angefeilt werden da es sonnst passieren kann das der Taster nicht mehr richtig getroffen wird.

3.Schritt (fertig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind die Kerben abgefeilt schraubt ihr die Maus einfach wieder zusammen. Das Doppelklickproblem sollte nun behoben sein.


Generell muss ich sagen das ich von der Quallität der von Roccat benutzen Materialien echt Enttäuscht bin. Ich hatte zu erst die Ur Kone. Wie bei vielen brach dann nach ca einen halben Jahr das Mausrad. Als Antwort vom Support wurde mir dann gesagt das man diese nur einmal austauschen würde, eine Frechheit wie ich fand. Als Ersatz bekam ich dann die verbesserte Version mit dem, nach Aufdruck auf der Verpackung, dreifach verstärktem Mausrad. Diese hielt dann ca 2 Jahre bis es bei mir zu den durch Kerben auf den Stößeln ausgelöstem Problem führte. Für dem Preis darf man ja wohl auch ein Material seitig ein Spitzenprodukt erwarten.
Vielleicht hatten Roccat bei der Kone aber auch einfach noch nicht die nötige Erfahrung. Logitech zum Beispiel baut ja schon seit Jahrzehnten mäuse.


----------



## Tobschmi (6. März 2017)

Auch wenn der Beitrag Uralt ist: Danke hat geholfen und das Problem was ich seit 2 Wochen habe bestens gelöst. Ich habe im übrigen eine Nagelfeile benutzt


----------



## Asuro (13. März 2017)

Ich habe dieses Problem bei meiner Kone mit Doppelseitigemklebeband und Panzertape gelöst. Das hält dann immer jeweils ein Jahr.^^ Aber gut zu wissen das es noch einen anderen Weg gibt.


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2017)

Hätte ich das vor 6Monaten gelesen, wäre eine Maus weniger in den Müll gewandert


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. März 2017)

Die Tasten scheinen aber auch ein Fehler zu haben. Ich habe bei meinen Kone Mäusen die Fläche auf Kerbengrund weggefeilt und mit Metallplätchen beklebt. Funktionierte etwa ein Jahr, jetzt spinnen die Tasten, die Metallplatten sind i.O.

Naja, jetzt habe ich alle gegen die G.Skill MX780 getauscht


----------



## Dari4sho (21. Juni 2017)

Wollte mich auch kurz bedanken - hab's auf Gut Glück probiert -mit einer etwas anderen Generation (ROC-11-700). Die Kerbe war bei mir minimal und nur durch Lichtspiegelung wirklich erkennbar. Kurz mit dem Schlitzschrauber etwas Plastik abgescharbt (über und unter der leichten Kerbe) und rennt wie Butter! Danke für den guten Tipp.


----------



## Shinchyko (6. April 2020)

Mahlzeit. Ich wollte mich nun auch mal zu Wort melden bezüglich dieses Fehlers. Ich habe eine *Roccat Kone XTD*, ca 1 1/2 JAhre alt.  Vor Monaten hatte ich Tipp Nr.1 von dem Thread Ersteller probiert und das klappte bei meiner leider nicht. Habe darauf hin das Problem lange Zeit versucht zu ignorieren, nervig ja, aber nicht Permanent Jetzt hab ich mich allerdings mal neu belesen und nun entschieden das Problem neu anzugehen.

Ich habe die Maus auf gemacht und erst mal geprüft ob der Schalter selbst einen weg hat. Im Internet steht, dass man dann in diesem falle am besten nen kleinen Tropfen WD40/ÖL oder vergleichbares nicht leitendes in den Schalter laufen lassen sollte.  Mehr als noch kaputter gehen kann die Maus ja eh nicht. War in meinem Fall aber nicht notwendig.

Ich hab die Maus also aufgeschraubt, und dann für den Aufschlag eine passende Fläche von meinen "Klebepads" (sind recht dick)raus geschnitten. Da das aber ja nicht einfach hält, habe ich auf die zu beklebende Fläche etwas Sekundenkleber aufgetragen und mit Zahnstochern die überschüssige Flüssigkeit entfernt. Danach kurz warten, damit der Kleber anzieht und dann das Pad mit den Zahnstochern formschön angedrückt. Dann erneut warten bis das ganze hält. Kurz checken ob irgendwas daneben gelaufen ist und provisorisch eine Klick-Probe gemacht. War alles gut. Zusammen geschraubt und siehe da, die Maus läuft wieder Fehlerfrei Sollte sich daran was ändern, berichte ich natürlich wieder

Schönen Gruß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simlog (13. April 2020)

Ich habe den Tipp aus dem Thread auch ausprobiert und bei mir hat es so funktioniert!


----------



## Aysem (10. Juni 2021)

Super, danke für diesen Tipp! Haltbarkeit der Maus glatt verlängert


----------



## sunset1 (18. Oktober 2021)

Moin, habe mich extra hier registriert *um mich beim TE zu bedanken*. Meine 4 Jahre alte Roccat Kone Pure hatte dieses Doppelklick-Problem und ich war eigentlich schon auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz. Bin mit der Maus immer sehr zufrieden gewesen, von daher sollte es wieder eine Roccat werden... aber die jetzigen Modelle haben mich -im Nachhinein gut so- nicht überzeugt. Durchgelesen und Bilder angeschaut, dann ran an den Speck: mit Feinwerkzeug und mit einem superkleinen Schraubenzieher den Pin abgeschabt. Zusätzlich noch mit ausgiebig Druckluft (habe einen Kompressor der regelmäßig für den Desktop zur Anwendung kommt) und ganz wenig WD40 auf die Microswitches und das Rad. Ergebnis: PERFEKT, wie neu.


----------



## Pegasushunter (17. August 2022)

Auch ich möchte mich Heute für diesen älteren Tipp bedanken, heute innerhalb von 5 Minuten "Reparatur" erfolgreich ausgeführt.
Dank an den Threadersteller !!!


----------

